
Show HN: We made Slack emulator to demo our chat bot (desktop only) - kulesh
https://karmabot.chat/#demo
======
tendencydriven
I can give myself Karma, not sure if that's intentional (at least in the demo)

~~~
kulesh
You can :) In reality, it really depends on how serious a team about karma. In
some teams all requests must get an approval from the management (moderators),
one can request karma for herself, no issues with that. It's a feature, not a
bug! Thanks

